# SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base Tower C | 394m | 1293ft | 78 fl | 356m | 1167ft | 68 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

This site lists 12 buildings for the area so far, i think some are missing threads. Will look into it.





方案揭晓！深圳湾超级总部基地将迎12新地标，谁家颜值堪称巅峰之作？ – 有方


有方，做最好的建筑文化机构。主要业务包括媒体、旅行、空间研究、策划、策展、出版等。邮件：[email protected]




www.archiposition.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice!. this gives a good overview. the tallest building in the picture doesn't have a design yet and will be downsized to 400m and the second tallest building just behind that is now Super Loop. the Vanke HQ design is outdated and is now Vanke 3D City.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
an entire new district will be built


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Carbon Cloud is amazing, we need a thread!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Munwon said:


> Carbon Cloud is amazing, we need a thread!


it's 200m, just open a thread in the right section.

i added a SSP as well: Carbon Cloud, Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Zaha Hadid press release



https://www.zaha-hadid.com/2021/01/11/zha-to-build-tower-c-at-shenzhen-bay-super-headquarters-base/




https://www.zaha-hadid.com/architecture/tower-c-at-shenzhen-bay-super-headquarters-base/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, that's one of the most beautiful skyscraper designs I've seen! If only Zaha were alive to see this.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah, i really hope it gets approved and build.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm going to go against the grain here and say I don't like it. I think it's tacky and doesn't flow or blend in with surrounding buildings. It's different for sure but the twin tower connection thing is being done by Greenland and I think that design is better. This is just my opinion though. I don't see this getting built I think the design will be toned down alot.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trustevil said:


> I'm going to go against the grain here and say I don't like it. I think it's tacky and doesn't flow or blend in with surrounding buildings. It's different for sure but the twin tower connection thing is being done by Greenland and I think that design is better. This is just my opinion though. I don't see this getting built I think the design will be toned down alot.


it flows very well with the green area and the new Oppo headquarters fits well, sadly it is separated by more than just next plot.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I read that it's near a park. I'm tlkn bout the design doesn't flow well for me like the top would look better if it tapered like the entrance or towards a pointy crown.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

good look at the current state of the plot in this pic, posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## PersonOfInterest (Nov 10, 2020)

This will make it past the "no weird towers" rule?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

“未来之塔”惊艳亮相！深超总C塔项目建筑方案设计国际竞赛结果出炉


“未来之塔”惊艳亮相！深超总C塔项目建筑方案设计国际竞赛结果出炉



www.sihc.com.cn


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Work has started!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-26 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

*78 fl* and *68 fl*





Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base Tower C Complex - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳








*


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

ed500 said:


> Posted on Gaoloumi by *摩天圳
> 
> View attachment 1775135
> *


I assume the construction site is to the left of the photo and in the foreground?


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

kunming tiger said:


> I assume the construction site is to the left of the photo and in the foreground?


Yes


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 15733287459


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a horseshoe-shaped building


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by *keikwong








*


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

By *摩天圳 *on Gaoloumi


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

This project is awesome and the building is beautiful. It needs a big BUMP!


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice to see that it seems to get the go-ahead. crossing fingers!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a 400-meter building


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> almost a 400-meter building


exactly 400m (from see level)


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

any updates?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

ed500 said:


> Posted on Gaoloumi by 15733287459


@Zaz965 As you can see in the models, the bottom floors are extremely spatious, but a lot of it is also open air space, and it's retail i assume like in many other skyscraper podiums as well, and as far as malls go, it isn't outrageously large. Further, the bridge is empty in between as you can see, so it's more like two connecting bridges rather than fully connecting the two towers.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

IT'S HAPPENED!!!!!









I've also started my Sketchup model!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> IT'S HAPPENED!!!!!
> View attachment 3167133
> 
> 
> ...


I've finished my Sketchup model and I'm pleased to say it turned out incredible! Let's hope the actual towers turn out just as well!













Benchmarking Innovation Center Headquarters | 3D Warehouse


Benchmarking Innovation Center Headquarters, also known as Super Loop, is a complex of skyscrapers under construction in the Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters City, Shenzhen, China. The uniquely interconnected towers will rise 394 m / 1,293 ft and 355.7 m / 1,167 ft upon their completion in 2027...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

site photos would be appreciated to confirm


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

they are piling still


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

this xigua screenshot from 16/04/22 posted by @499towersofchina shows that both tower plots are in the piling stage.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

One of the best structures U/C in the world.


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

So is this U/C or not? there are piling machines on site, is the piling stage still counted as U/C?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

ed500 said:


> So is this U/C or not? there are piling machines on site, is the piling stage still counted as U/C?


Recently, it seems that piling is no longer counted as U/C.


----------

